# What Brand of Cat Food do you feed your Hedgie?



## rachelfriend (Jan 18, 2015)

I was curious what brand of cat food other hedgie owners feed their little ones and if you are happy with what you feed them:?: :smile:


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Well, I feed my resident hog with Royal Canin Fit 32, Royal Canin Indoor Health 27, and a little bit of Natural Balance. My rescue, Swiss, is fed with Royal Canin Fit 32, IAMS Kitten (he is a bit on the malnourished side so I am increasing his fat intake). Both love their food


----------



## Charlotte.the.hedgehog (Nov 15, 2015)

Charlotte gets a mix of Blue Buffalo and Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul, loves both.


----------



## wushu1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

I feed natural balance and catswell Nutrisca (my cats are on it and she likes it) and some blue buffalo dog food. The dog food I actually grind and turn into soft food which she loves. I am thinking about possibly adding something else in the future..


----------



## Haylzmotto (Jan 13, 2016)

I feed Purina One Sensitive and Fruit & Veg Baby Food (Only veg pureed nothing else)


----------



## rachelfriend (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I need to get Harley on a new food...I think Protein/fat may be too high. (40% protein/14% fat) I give him Merrick's Purrfect Bistro Grain Free, Real Chicken recipe. He loves it. He poops green occasionally and I've been told to change his diet He will NOT eat any veggies or fruit of any kind. I've tried. I give him some boiled chicken breast from time-to-time. He's extremely picky and NOT a big eater. This is so frustrating. Thanks again!


----------



## rachelfriend (Jan 18, 2015)

Charlotte.the.hedgehog said:


> Charlotte gets a mix of Blue Buffalo and Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul, loves both.


Which Blue Buffalo do you feed Charlotte? Thanks!


----------



## Charlotte.the.hedgehog (Nov 15, 2015)

Adult indoor health


----------



## rachelfriend (Jan 18, 2015)

Charlotte.the.hedgehog said:


> Adult indoor health


Thank you!


----------



## KristinNicole (Oct 20, 2015)

Poe gets a mix of Purina Pro plan savor chicken flavor and wellness core grain free kitten formula


----------



## jillgonz (Jan 19, 2016)

I would recommend to never buy blue buffalo EVER. I know someone who works in one of the factories and after hearing about what they had to say, I'll never purchase that product. I can't go into detail because they all sign a confidentiality agreement and I don't want to get them in trouble. I remember someone on here posted about how some animals have gotten sick off of blue buffalo..its for a reason..

I feed Yoda Earthborn Holistic Primitive Feline formula mixed with Natural Balance.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm going to go OT, but I cannot help myself.

Jill, not surprising. I'm sure your aware of the 2014 lawsuit that Purina brought against them for false advertising. 

For those that are not aware, Purina claimed that testing revealed that BB pet foods contain poultry by-products even though BB advertising claimed their products had no by-product ingredients.

BB responds and counter-sues Purina for defamation. Later they claimed no wrong doing, that an ingredient supplier mislabeled their ingredients

In the end, BB agreed to pay a $32M settlement to "eliminate the uncertainties, burden and expense of further litigation” and again claiming no wrongdoing.

There are a lot of new lawsuits recently against pet food companies. I saw an article recently stating both Purina's Merrick & Wysong got hit with lawsuits claiming they use vitamins/minerals sourced from outside the US and are misrepresenting their food as being made in the US. We'll see where those go.

Hard to know who to trust anymore when it comes to pet food. Lots of the smaller pet food companies have been bought by the big guys. Purina purchased Merrick and Castor & Pollux. Smucker's purchased Big Heart Brands (Meow Mix, Natural Balance). I saw a recent report that Sojo's may be being bought up by Wellpet (Wellness)


----------



## jillgonz (Jan 19, 2016)

Kalandra said:


> I'm going to go OT, but I cannot help myself.
> 
> Jill, not surprising. I'm sure your aware of the 2014 lawsuit that Purina brought against them for false advertising.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am aware of the lawsuit. That's just another added factor as to why I don't support this brand. They are shady.

What my friend was talking about was about the factory itself, which will never be brought to the public. Honestly, I don't even know how its legal..

I had bought a $30 bag of Blue Buffalo, but after I found out about the lawsuit and my friend's experience, I threw it in the garbage.

My friend knows about pet food factories in general. Yes, it's hard to find quality food from the big guys. I think the best (or safest) thing to do is make your own nutrition plan. I know there are a couple of threads on this topic..


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I feed Halo Game Bird regularly and switch between solid golds katz and flocken and their rabbit recipe.


----------



## rachelfriend (Jan 18, 2015)

This is all so scary, isn't it? Shady pet food companies, bad ingredients, ect. It worries me to death what I feed my little man.


----------



## Charlotte.the.hedgehog (Nov 15, 2015)

I heard about the BB lawsuit, there was also one against Purina last year alleging their food killed several dogs. Honestly I don't trust any of the big companies and its just a matter of time before the smaller ones get bought up. BB is what Charlotte was on when I got her from the breeder, so that is what I kept her on, and just added the Chicken Soup. I don't think there is a single pet food company that hasn't had lawsuits/allegations, very scary for pet owners. :-| Wish I had the time/patience/knowledge to make my own food for her, but I am afraid I would miss something important or mess it up another way.


----------



## SpikeFern (Feb 15, 2016)

I feed earthborn cat food


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Fromm's Gold Mature, Evanger's meat medley, Nutro Natural Choice weight control.


----------



## izzymo (Jan 16, 2016)

Ziggy eats (and loves) Blue Buffalo.


----------



## SARMADJOH (Feb 17, 2016)

Thorne loves Purina One Indoor Advantage chicken flavor for dry kibble. His favorite wet food was one with pumpkin and I never found it again  but he loves Natural Balance Catatoulle chicken and chicken liver in gravy. Imm not sure the exact fat percentage or anyhing of Purina One right off the top of my head, but Natural Balance wet food has 5% fat after adjusting for moisture content, and that is GREAT for wet food! And i love the ingredients!
--------------------------------------------
rachelfriend I recommend Natural Balance catatoulle for you. I always tried feeding Thorne boiled, steamed, fresh, all sorts of veggies with very little luck. He always liked things he couldn't have, especially banana peppers. The reason I like Natural Balance is I love that natural balance has pieces of veggies that you can actually see in the food. It also has some vitamins and minerals that aren't in his kibble, and one little tub of wet food lasts Thorne about 3 days. Some veggies I can actually SEE in there are green beens, carrots, and spinach. There are other veggies listed, too. I love it!

He also gets dried crickets, grasshoppers, and mealworms, and sometimes I give him a few small cubes of dried fruits made for turtles. 

I'm lucky that Thorne recognizes that anything in the food bowl=food, but he still won't eat some things. He hates baby food. I even dipped a mealworm in it and at first he fell for it, but then he spit it out. He also hates "pate" textured wet foods. Shredded or chunk is what he likes. And some nights he will eat a little of everything and some nights, he will only eat all of one thing and nothing else. 
-------------------------------------


----------

